# Help! Anyone know anything about Alessandro Santini ?



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I recent bought a CD of his 6 Flute Sonatas and rather nice they are too, but the sleeve notes gives hardly any detail on the composer or indeed the delightful music.
He was obviously active during the early eighteenth century, but I haven't been able to find much on the internet, not even his birth/death dates.
Anyone got the Groves dictionary of music at hand?

The said CD-

http://www.allmusic.com/album/w70148


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The fifth edition Oxford Concise Dictionary of Music only has information on Gabriele Santini.

The 1984 edition of the Collins Encyclopaedia of Music has no entries for any Santini whatsoever.

Well, I tried.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for your time, perhaps someone else can dig up some info on this rather obscure composer.
I await with bated breath!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

He is not listed in Grove, apparently he is just a name on this anonymous manuscript. "Sonate aflauto e basso del Sigr Alessandro Santini, in I-Vqs, MS. 1 129, Cl. VIII, Cod. 29."


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The only information I could find on Alessandro Santini is that he was an Italian Organist. I cannot find any hints of dates of birth. 

Kh


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

quack said:


> He is not listed in Grove, apparently he is just a name on this anonymous manuscript. "Sonate aflauto e basso del Sigr Alessandro Santini, in I-Vqs, MS. 1 129, Cl. VIII, Cod. 29."


What a shame, I was hopping something might turn up especially in the Grove. 
I'm quite methodical and like to know when works were written or published and something about the composers.
When you get something like this its both intriguing and frustrating that so little is at hand.
I've listened to these sonatas three times now and they're actually quite fine works.
I wonder if there're any other works by him laying forgotten in some dusty music library waiting to be rediscovered.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you tried sending the record label that released that CD an email? Their contact page just has a couple of email addresses so you might get a good answer from a real person if you ask nicely!

http://www.bongiovanni70.com/site/en/contatti.asp


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

skalpel said:


> Have you tried sending the record label that released that CD an email? Their contact page just has a couple of email addresses so you might get a good answer from a real person if you ask nicely!
> 
> http://www.bongiovanni70.com/site/en/contatti.asp


Thank you I'll do that.


----------

